
The New iPad: Not That Much but More Than Enough - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/the_new_ipad_not_that_much_but_more_than_enough/
======
benologist
Macobserver treat HN like a link dump.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jmartellaro>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=digiwizard>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Semteksam>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=davethenerd>

------
tomg
"The iPad total package, hardware and software and price, represents the
absolute best tablet you can buy."

"I have not yet had a chance to judge the new display myself."

